# Fishing Reports



## Danta

I want to make sure i join the the right site.I was informed that,the boating site is for boat reports.The cheaspeake sit is for land reports.


----------



## firstcatch

Go here for NJ Saltwater Fishing Reports. Not sure where you can get the same info further south.


----------



## sophiagrace77

Just @firstcatch visit on share link & found useful info  

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------

